# USC thesis film - what's the process for making one like?



## stevemilk

Hey everyone, I was recently accepted to USC's Film & TV production MFA, and wanted to learn more about the process for making a thesis film. As I've heard only around 12 students each year write / direct a thesis. How competitive is this process? How are students selected? What other tracks do students who aren't selected to direct a thesis film take? 

More generally, is USC the right school to attend if I'm certain I want to be a writer / director? (I've heard its very good vocational training in specific fields like cinematography / editing / sound design, but I'm not sure about its reputation in other areas.) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgold

Hey!! incoming 3rd semester USC MFA production student here. There’s many different routes to go to make a thesis film. The most competitive is 546, where there is a submission/pitch process where scripts, directors, and producers are selected. The school gives money for these projects. Another route is 581, which you can write/direct your own script, but school doesn’t give funds for your project. You still get to use USC insurance and equipment though. 582 is basically an independent thesis, where you don’t get to use USC insurance, but can go wherever/shoot abroad/use whatever equipment/etc. 

I’m not sure of the exact number of students per semester, but I know that most who pursue it get some opportunity over the last 2 years. 

I would say most people at SCA who come in want to be writers/directors. I have found that while it is a very director centered school, you become really well rounded by learning all of the different areas of filmmaking. 

The faculty are all really great and after my first year, I have learned so much about being a filmmaker even with prior experience. 

Hope this helps! Feel free to reach out with any questions.


----------

